#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-10
<nigelbabu> ugh, dont tell me thats another troll
<svaksha> nigelbabu: seems so
 * svaksha thinks ignoring will work atm
 * nigelbabu is doing just that
<nigelbabu> last 2 days have been bad :/
<czajkowski> elky: do you happent to know was a submissions from mike in ireland for the uw competition
<czajkowski> elky: @eircom.net address
<elky> doesn't appear so, no
<AlanBell> when I find a way to read a microSD card on my laptop I have some entries to submit
<elky> AlanBell, what device is the microsd from?
<AlanBell> camera
<AlanBell> lost the USB cable and the SD card adapter
<AlanBell> and it is a non-standard USB thing :-(
<AlanBell> ooh, perhaps I could put the SD in my phone and get it that way
<nigelbabu> AlanBell: plenty folks there with adapters on their laptops prolly
<elky> AlanBell, yep, putting it in the phone might work
<czajkowski> hmm feck
<czajkowski> wonder where his mail went so
<maco> AlanBell: youre at uds? i think crimsun has a microSD --> SD converter
<elky> maco, he asked her to do what?!
<maco> elky: he keeps telling her to google him and he posted links in the channel to pictures of himself
<elky> eww
<nigelbabu> elky: yeah, did you ban him yday? or was it just kick?
<elky> I think we might need to actually vote him out
<elky> I dont know that i've had to remove him, yesterday was xelados afaik
<elky> no, sorry, i did
<elky> I certainly don't trust him if he's going to behave like he did to yutaka
<maco> creepy mccreepster
<elky> big time
<MichelleQ> does he need to be reported?
<elky> MichelleQ, to be honest, I want to move him along before he tries it on someone else
<MichelleQ> yeah, I completely agree, elky
<maco> can we put it to a vote in the channel? "all raise your hand if you wnat him out?" "if you want him to stay?" "goodbye"
<maco> ok or not
<AlanBell> maco: yes, haven't met crimsun yet
<maco> i wanted to see the unanimous :P
<elky> maco, i think it was already there, just not in vote format
<elky> "well my mom is into math / she's a doctor / so if you really need to talk about female things, I could probably front you up" was just c-l-a-s-s-y
<MichelleQ> he's a creep 14 ways from Sunday.
<maco> MichelleQ: are you sure? i got 15. might want to recount
<elky> I'm not sure it matters once you pass the point of "trying to show pictures to 12yrolds"
<MichelleQ> maco: it's early, I'm not caffeinated, and that requires math.
<nigelbabu> what the...
 * MichelleQ head asplodes.
<elky> MichelleQ, go get coffee
<MichelleQ> sadly, don't drink the stuff.  and I don't have a soda in the house.  :(
<czajkowski> AlanBell: crimsun was in the roundtable this morning
<AlanBell> ok
<elky> Ok, I just looked at the photo he was showing her and I don't know whether to laugh, or fetch my own toothbrush with which i'll CLEAN MY EYES
<MichelleQ> oh, that good, eh?
<maco> i think from the mini version quassel shows me that one was him shaving or brushing his teeth
<maco> the constant "i am rabbitear. google me" was getting really *squick* though
<elky> maco, yeah, brushing teeth while pouting
<nigelbabu> sigh, what a week :/
<elky> we have influx
<elky> ok, we really do have a troll influx
<elky> he's gone off and ranted about us to his buddies
<czajkowski> aye ye seem to do in -women, wonder should it be looked into making it an invite only channel
<czajkowski> we dont get those issues in here
<czajkowski> even though both are advertised.
<maco> czajkowski: this one is logged
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> i know
<maco> they'd be darned stupid to try their stuff in here
<Pendulum> wasn't having an unlogged channel supposed to be so people had a safe space
<Pendulum> ?
<Pendulum> that would be (to me) a reason to make it private
<Pendulum> because right now it is the troll magnet
<maco> yeah :-/
<elky> on the other hand, if we make it invite only, then you're going to be erecting a wall of silence
<czajkowski> well guess deal with trolls so is the way so
 * hypatia is fine with sending trolls to /dev/null
<czajkowski> hypatia: hey there
<Pendulum> I do wonder if we should stop "advertising" that channel's existence (in talks at conferences and such)
<Pendulum> hypatia: do you want to have that conversation now?
<hypatia> Pendulum: yessss
<hypatia> :D
<czajkowski> Pendulum: that might work
<maco> could make it +s maybe?
<maco> then it wont show in channel lists, just this one will
<maco> then the trolls will either have to know its there or try their hand in a logged channel
<elky> maco, they're not finding it by the channel lists for the most part
<maco> oh
<elky> it's people dropping it in to trollpit channels
<elky> it's people /whois'ing other people
<rww> (which is why /mode yournick +i is a good idea)
<elky> rww, and very victim blamey
<hypatia> +i is default now, no?
<nigelbabu> hypatia: yes, default
<nigelbabu> but some folks like to disable it :/
<rww> elky: not blaming people who don't have it, just saying that this is one of the arguments against disabling it
<maco> hypatia: thats what i was told, but i had to manually set it in quassel
<elky> rww this was before it was auto-on
<hypatia> maco: huh, weird
<hypatia> Pendulum: to your earlier comment - we should certainly be advertizing both if we're mentioning irc
<hypatia> also there's a certain benefit to the trolling targeting #uw
<hypatia> means we can be EVEN MORE productive in here :)
<AlanBell> maco: crimsun is my roomie!
<nigelbabu> AlanBell: nice!
<crimsun> wait, I didn't even know that
<crimsun> namely, when I arrived this morning, I had been evicted due to being a no-show thanks to plane's mechanical problems
<czajkowski> is there no list this time of roomies
 * nigelbabu calls it a day today
<maco> crimsun: wait because you didnt show up yesterday the hotel deleted your name?
<crimsun> maco: yes
<maco> hahaha
<crimsun> it happened to a dozen others; it's pretty standard practice
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-11
<Tm_T> we had uds-m sessions?
<nigelbabu> Tm_T: nt yet I think.  you mean for uw right?
<Tm_T> ye
<nigelbabu> nope.
<rww> Tm_T: summit.ubuntu.com says it's Friday at 10am (Local) in Flamboyant
<Tm_T> ...someone should set it to topic then too (:
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: http://women.ubuntu.com | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: 22 April @ 2200UTC agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/April2010/Agenda | World Play Day Competition! Submit your photos now! http://tr.im/VAjs | UDS session Friday, 11:00 in #ubuntu-uds-flamboyant
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: http://women.ubuntu.com | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: TBD | World Play Day Competition! Submit your photos now! http://tr.im/VAjs | UDS session Friday, 11:00 in #ubuntu-uds-flamboyant
<pleia2> technically I think we're supposed to have a meeting in an hour and a half... but it was never announced or anything
<pleia2> ....and maybe I got the utc time wrong there
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: http://women.ubuntu.com | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: TBD | World Play Day Competition! Submit your photos now! http://tr.im/VAjs | UDS session Friday, 08:00 UTC in #ubuntu-uds-flamboyant
<pleia2> there
<pleia2> oh, logged notice
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://women.ubuntu.com | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: TBD | World Play Day Competition! Submit your photos now! http://tr.im/VAjs | UDS session Friday, 08:00 UTC in #ubuntu-uds-flamboyant
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-12
<akgraner> Hi all - reminder Thursday at 1200UTC is our meeting
<akgraner> if anyone has agenda items please add them
<akgraner> I'll work the agenda in a few hours and email the list  - is there anyone who can chair the meeting in the event none of us at UDS can make it? elky? svaksha? hypatia?
<pleia2> once we confirm we need to update the /topic
<pleia2> (I know I'm going to be too busy to attend)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-13
<akgraner> elky, ping
<elky> pong?
<akgraner> hey
<elky> 'sup?
<akgraner> so there is supposed to be a meeting today at 1200UTC
<akgraner> can you chair it?
<akgraner> the only *new* item I had for the agenda was elections - and our session here at UDS isn't til tomorrow so I can't add any new information on that either today
<elky> akgraner, I don't know. I want to get home at some point, daylight saving seems to have meddled with our "best times"
<akgraner> elky, *nods*   - I understand
<akgraner> thanks though :-)
<czajkowski> can we postpone it?
<akgraner> czajkowski, we talked about that at the last meeting and pleia2 suggested that just b/c the 4 *maybe* couldn't make it  - the meeting should still happen
<czajkowski> aye that's true, just need to get a chair so
<akgraner> maco, svaksha hypatia  - any of you all want to chait it
<akgraner> chair
<akgraner> let me just email the list right quick :-) and if no one volunteers then I guess -- it's postponed :-)
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<akgraner> welcome
<akgraner> :-)
<elky> Given it's 4:30am for Toronto right now, I'm not going to even bother being hopeful for maco or hypatia.
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> anyone else who wants to try and chair?
<czajkowski> learning experience for folks
<elky> There's not even a real agenda, it's like, toddler pool learning, with less pee.
<AlanBell> I am happy to give anyone a quick Mootbot-UK lesson if required
<czajkowski> elky: rather pesamistic
<elky> czajkowski, pessimistic how?
<czajkowski> regarding the agenda, it's good to just touch base which is the idea of a meeting
<elky> There /is not/ a full agenda, hence they do not actually have to time manage as such.
<elky> Which means it's an easy meeting to learn with.
 * czajkowski isnt going to bother
 * czajkowski goes back to uds work
<elky> Which means it's introduction to a skill, like, say, swimming.
<Pendulum> elky: I know what you meant, I thought that was a pretty disrespectful way of saying it
<akgraner> I just sent an email to the list - it's pretty last minute so no worries if no one volunteers - the big things to remind people about are - 1)World Play Day Competition submissions end May 14, 2010 - 2359 UTC and 2) Elections - get your wiki's in if you want your name on the poll for leadership committee
<czajkowski> akgraner: thanks
<akgraner> czajkowski, welcome  :-)
<elky> Also, some people don't necessarily feel, once they look in to it, that they can make /that/ decision.
<elky> erk., wrong channel
<elky> It looks like it's past 1200 UTC
<elky> Is anyone here waiting for the meeting?
<IdleOne> I don't think so elky
<elky> nigelbabu, svaksha, hypatia?
 * nigelbabu is here, but listening to UDS
<priyankanm> hi
<elky> priyankanm, hi, here for the meeting?
<priyankanm> yes
<elky> IdleOne, nigelbabu still about?
<IdleOne> yup
<nigelbabu> yes
<elky> 4 sounds like enough for a meeting! \o/
<elky> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 12:27. The chair is elky.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<elky> [LINK] http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/May2010/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/May2010/Agenda
<elky> [TOPIC] UDS action items/blueprint
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  UDS action items/blueprint
<nigelbabu> Well, this session is still not yet
<elky> akgraner, says that there isn't anything new about this since the UDS meeting is conveniently tomorrow instead of before now.
<nigelbabu> so, we can defer this action topic?
<elky> nigelbabu, it's still on the agenda, and amber asked it be mentioned
<elky> And yes, it's mentioned so it can be deferred, not just skipped
<elky> [TOPIC] Wiki Translations - Status update
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Wiki Translations - Status update
 * elky pokes IdleOne
<IdleOne> Well
<nigelbabu> the uds session is on flamboyant room at 1000 CEST, poke me if you have trouble participating remotely
<IdleOne> Since the last meeting I have not done any translation I did notice a couple of updates to the wiki but right now things have slowed down a bit.
<IdleOne> That said I do plan on resending a email to the ML soon to ask/re-ask for help again :)
<IdleOne> Just so we can keep it fresh in peoples minds
<elky> It looks like we have a few new contributors
<elky> or were they just ones I didn't notice until now?
<IdleOne> elky I haven't been keeping up with Translations other then French.
<elky> triple_j and joss are ones I had not noticed before
<IdleOne> triple_j aka Jiackie
<IdleOne> Jackie*
<IdleOne> and joss is new
<elky> i'm seeing them in recent changes as i'm lazy and that's all i'm looking at
<IdleOne> I have been pre-occupied with some life stuff lately :/ I do apologize for not keeping up to date
<elky> :)
<nigelbabu> IdleOne: :)
<elky> That's ok, teams exist for a reason.
<IdleOne> :)
<elky> next item?
<nigelbabu> lets move on :)
<elky> [ACTION] World Play Day announcement - Status update
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  World Play Day announcement - Status update
<elky> er,...
<elky> [TOPIC] World Play Day announcement - Status update
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  World Play Day announcement - Status update
<nigelbabu> How many submissions do we have now?
<elky> I haven't checked today, nor have I been through to check that they're all valid
<AlanBell> you may have some more later (now I have fixed my SMTP access)
<Pendulum> but we're doing okay with submissions?
<nigelbabu> what time are we closing?
<elky> One invididual has sent in over a dozen pics of the one child, so we might have to be a little mean
<nigelbabu> I could do a blog post telling we are closing at such and such time, last call
<elky> since some of them are practiacally duplicates if it weren't for something changing on the monitor
<elky> but yes, there's quite a lot of entries
<elky> nigelbabu, that'd be good.
<nigelbabu> elky: so what is the cut off time?
<IdleOne> I would assume that if a person wins one prize they can't win another?
<elky> nigelbabu, 2359UTC
<elky> IdleOne, yes
<nigelbabu> elky: 13th 2359?
<elky> nigelbabu, 14th 2359
<nigelbabu> elky: ok, I'll take an action to blog about it
<elky> [ACTION] nigelbabu et al to blog it
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  nigelbabu et al to blog it
<nigelbabu> Anything else we need to talk about related to play day?
<elky> Anything else regarding the comp?
<nigelbabu> ;)
<nigelbabu> Nothing more I believe :)
<elky> [TOPIC] Elections!
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Elections!
<elky> [ACTION] nigelbabu et al to blog it ;)
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  nigelbabu et al to blog it ;)
<elky> :P
<nigelbabu> well, ok :)
<pleia2> yeah, I should probably do that too :)
<nigelbabu> pleia2: do you want me to stagger my post?
<pleia2> nigelbabu: nah, I won't get to it for a couple days
<nigelbabu> pleia2: ok, I'll work on it today :)
<pleia2> I'll try to get to it sunday, if not monday
<pleia2> great :)
<elky> [LINK] http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UbuntuWomen/LeadershipNominations/June2010
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UbuntuWomen/LeadershipNominations/June2010
<elky> so far it's lyz, leigh and myself nominated
<pleia2> we should also nudge the people we think are awesome to get them to add themselves ;)
<elky> Yup
<nigelbabu> yes, /me pokes Pendulum
 * AlanBell actually pokes Pendulum 
<pleia2> hehe
<Pendulum> nigelbabu: you had a proxy you didn't know about there :P
<nigelbabu> hehe :)
<pleia2> group photo time!
<elky> Represent, yo!
<nigelbabu> elky: aob?
<elky> nigelbabu, translation?
<nigelbabu> um, AOB make smore sense
<elky> I'm allergic to TLAs
<nigelbabu> hehe, Any other buisness?
<elky> Oooh. Right.
<elky> Don't think so, unless anyone has something to raise?
<elky> I'll take that as a no
<IdleOne> Am I mistaken in thinking I read something about UW thinking about a new logo?
<elky> vish was poking at something
<nigelbabu> IdleOne: Yep, vish has been working on it
<elky> two-tone, white on orange
<nigelbabu> based on the new color schedule and new logo
<IdleOne> ahh ok. Maybe that would be a good competition ?
<nigelbabu> good idea actually
<IdleOne> Just throwing that out there.
<elky> yeah, though vish might get a bit miffed if we run one now.
<IdleOne> yeah, don't want to upset anyone
<elky> We'll see what comes of it first
<nigelbabu> if we're not happy, we could run a competition
<elky> I'm reluctant to run a competition for everything.
<elky> (says the person who initiated two competitions)
<IdleOne> agreed, I just thought that tapping into the amazing artist the the community has would be nice
<IdleOne> artists*
<elky> IdleOne, yep, it'd be nice, but we risk becoming The Group That Runs Competitions.
<priyankanm> :)
<elky> Whereas the competitions were marketing us, and now we should get down to business until next year
<IdleOne> I see your point
<elky> When i first suggested these comps, I was thinking "meh, we might get a tshirt"
<elky> and as you can see, we got more than a tshirt in sponsorship.
<elky> Anyway, we, well people who will be at the next meeting, can discuss it more then. Vish might have finished the concepts by then
<IdleOne> sounds good
<elky> Any additional further business?
<IdleOne> nope
<elky> [ENDMEETING]
<elky> Hrm...
<IdleOne> bots are lagged
<elky> split maybe
<AlanBell> it is a #endmeeting if I recall
<elky> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 13:01.
<elky> it is indeed
<elky> I'd just gone hunting through -meeting to find it :)
<AlanBell> the next version of mootbot will have a fully sane command set
<elky> you mean, standardisation?
 * elky gasps.
<IdleOne> AlanBell: the bot can only be as sane as the programmer :)
<AlanBell> and utf-8 support
<AlanBell> IdleOne: so what are you saying here?
<IdleOne> nothing
<AlanBell> a late comment on the subject of the logo, I was hoping to get the font soon, but I believe it will be released "when ready" and they want a lot of glyphs done and all the metrics locked down
<AlanBell> but it is going to be an awesome font
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-14
<AlanBell> U-W UDS session is in 53 minutes from now
<AlanBell> in #ubuntu-uds-flamboyant
<AlanBell> and there should be remote audio feed
<elky> lets hope the acoustics are better than the session I listened to last night
<czajkowski> elky: what session was that? so far we've only had the odd session be not so great which wasnt our fault just speakers not speaking up
<elky> czajkowski, the IRC session
<elky> everyone sounded like they were a distance away from the mic
<AlanBell> elky: just shout if you can't hear and we will shuffle forward
<AlanBell> or ask for transcription
<czajkowski> folks can only roar so much also.
<czajkowski> we're talking all week
<czajkowski> need to mind our voices also
<elky> a room with good acoustics would mean you don't have to yell
<czajkowski> well if we ever find a building that cna hold 400 people sleep and hold a confernce that can handle all of our needs and have good acoustics i'm sure we'll meet all the requirements, but it's hard to find everything
<AlanBell> the way the rooms are set up the chatty people should be at the front, anyone not talking much should sit further back
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> it works well
<czajkowski> and we've had excellent feedback in sessions
<Pendulum> part of the problem in the IRC Council one was that joey was trying to avoid being in front
<Pendulum> but really needed to be
<obreiro> hi everybody
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-15
<Pendulum> hiya
<AlanBell> hi
<nigelb> AlanBell: !
<AlanBell> nigelb!
<nigelb> had a delayed but awesome trip back?
<AlanBell> I got back, which is awesome
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> poor popey
<AlanBell> what happened to popey?
<nigelb> didn't he lose his ipod on the train?
<AlanBell> argh, didn't realise that
<Pendulum> yeah, that's what he said on twitter
<nigelb> apparently he left it on the eurostar
 * AlanBell has a bad feeling it was in the seat back thing
<nigelb> I did say 'good riddance' as I did for the guy who lost his iphone at uds :D
<AlanBell> it was a nice little green ipod
<nigelb> AlanBell: the pouch kinda thingy on the seat in front of you?
<AlanBell> well it was in the headrest of the seat in front, just tucked into a flap of fabric
<nigelb> ouch :(
<nigelb> yaay, more and more photos are getting uploaded :)
<AlanBell> where?
<nigelb> facebook
<nigelb> jontheEchidna just posted a few
<nigelb> I reposted them, so should be able to see them
 * nigelb should be thinking of sleeping instead of working on cleansweep
 * AlanBell is not entirely sure that recolections of last night are all 100% present and accurate
<popey> :)
<nigelb> I guess you all took Jono's words seriously
<nigelb> 'lets get seriously drunk people'
<Pendulum> I remember last night
<Pendulum> oh, dear, poor pleia2 missed her connection due to a flight delay :(
<nigelb> Pendulum: oh no
<nigelb> what's she gonna do?
<popey> I'm amazed I managed to get out of bed each morning
<popey> i dont think I went to bed before 2am on any night
<Pendulum> nigelb: they're rebooking her
<Pendulum> I went to bed early sunday and monday nights (as in before midnight)
<nigelb> popey: OMG! Where were you? out partying in Brussels?
<Pendulum> but after that...
<nigelb> Pendulum: lol
<Pendulum> got 2 hours last night
<popey> nigelb: mostly in the hotel
<popey> last night i was interviewing people
<nigelb> popey: after getting drunk?
<Pendulum> popey: I'm excited to hear those interviews!
<popey> yeah
<popey> one interview has been dropped
<popey> because we were both drunk
<nigelb> hahaha
<popey> but recorded quite a few good ones
 * nigelb looks forward to seeing them
<popey> they're audio ones
<popey> to go in the podcast
<nigelb> oh well, I'll miss seing bloshot eyes and poor hand eye coordination
<popey> heh
<popey> i have no recollection of my mumbuntu talk
<Pendulum> aww... the mumbuntu talk was good
<popey> which is annoying because they didnt edit the video for it
<nigelb> hahaha, that explains the extent of drunk you went into
<popey> might be able to get it raw
<AlanBell> were all the lightnings recorded then?
<nigelb> yes
<nigelb> all plenaries will be recorded
<nigelb> the blip.tv is up-to-date till thu
<popey> yeah
<popey> I'm the one maintaining that :)
<popey> the video company didnt have time to edit everything
<nigelb> Oh, I didnt know that
<popey> i think they will make the raw video available
<popey> i will ask for it and maybe get people to edit it in a crowd source way
<nigelb> where will it be available?
<nigelb> I can help out a bit with editing
<popey> ok, will try to get hold of it and ask for help online
<popey> thanks nigelb
<nigelb> hm, why didn't the hilight work there
<nigelb> !ping | nigelb
<ubot2> nigelb, please see my private message
<nigelb> awesome, works now :)
<AlanBell> there are interviews with czajkowski pleia2 akgraner up on http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/posts?view=archive&nsfw=dc
 * nigelb already saw that
 * nigelb heads to bed, 3 am, sigh
<popey> nn nigelb
 * Kor1sh Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!!New BranD!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
<maco> argh
<AlanBell> lot of that today
<maco> (to keep out the spam)
<Pendulum> I am a very much fan of the schedule with the "UDS Hangover" week included
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-16
<JanC> ☺
 * JanC has an all-day release party tomorrow (or today really, as it's past midnight here)
<JanC> not much time for nursing hangovers  ;)
<nigelb> oh, well, maco's back :)
<maco> yes
<nigelb> I did wonder whom to poke to make +r
<maco> i checked freenode's faqs to find out if it was +r or +R i wanted :P
<nigelb> I forget what +R does, keeps them from joining and +r keeps them from talking?
 * nigelb thinks he got them the other way aruound
<maco> no
<maco> backward
<nigelb> note to self: small is powerful in frenode
<elky> have we seen life from the graner camp yet?
<nigelb> elky: dont think so
<elky> no dents since she was heading over, and no failbook activity since friday
<Pendulum> I didn't see her before I left yesterday
<nigelb> elky: calm before the storm starts
<nigelb> anyway she'll be online tonight whereever she is, uwn
<elky> sure. I was hoping she could be around for the opening of voting, since I've been holding off in hopes of someone responding with their waiver
<akgraner> elky, hey!
<akgraner> :-)
<elky> \o/
<akgraner> made it home about 8 hours ago
<elky> sleep and smothering kids with hugs had priority? :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> yeppers - found out my daughter placed 3rd overall in her 1st wrestling competition :-) and my son has decided to play trumpet and not trombone next year all that good stuffs
<Pendulum> ooh... congrats to your daughter!
<akgraner> Pendulum, thanks I'll tell her
 * AlanBell takes hint and sends a mail
<elky> AlanBell, well it's not your waiver that i'm worried about. But, he's had 24hrs to respond, and a baby chewing a mouse in front of a debinstall isn't a huge loss
<AlanBell> I see. cute, but misses the "using" part of the brief
<elky> yeah, there's a few ambiguous ones in the mix
<elky> http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/ <-- you can vote now
<elky> please blog/twee/denti/book
<akgraner> woo hoo!!!
<elky> akgraner, you want dibs on planet or should I?
<akgraner> elky, you can - I'll blog later today - :-)
<akgraner> since it was your idea
<akgraner> :-)
<elky> meh, you just wanna steal my text, i knows it :P
<akgraner> ok  - well there is that  too :-P
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> gotta get uwn out - I'll dent and tweet  - then work up a post laters
<akgraner> elky, thanks for all your hard work on this!
<elky> blog will be in a bit, just thought to make a grid of the pics
<elky> there's a nice even 30 of them, very doable
<akgraner> :-) awesome
<IdleOne> Great pics, all of them. but I thought it was meant to be from ages 2-12? and also showing the child using Ubuntu?
<darkrose> some of those pic's are diabetes inducingly cute
<IdleOne> Anyway I voted on the one I felt showed the girl actually "using" the computer.
<elky> IdleOne, you should have seen the duplicates i left out. one guy submitted about 20 of the one child, each with a minute change to the monitor
<elky> some of the dupes had kids not even touching the computer
<IdleOne> there are a couple in thee where you see the kid using a laptop but don't see the screen
<IdleOne> there*
<elky> IdleOne, right, so i'm to call the parents liars. sounds useful.
<IdleOne> No! that is not what i am saying
<elky> i realise they don't all *scream* ubuntu
<maco> hard to see a kid's face and the screen unless they pose so i suspect a back-of-a-head is gonna win :P
<elky> but it's up to the audience now
<elky> there's a few really good ones in there. like the little pink clad blondie with the tiara next to the monitor
<IdleOne> my personal favorite is Photo #, can I say?
<elky> yep
<IdleOne> #1
<IdleOne> the look on her face to me just says. I am thinking about what i am doing here.
<elky> how is she "the one" that has the girl using the computer? there's a few with the same amount of interaction in there
<IdleOne> Not sure what makes that pic "the one" is to me :)
<elky> 27 and 28 are my favourites
<elky> the baby one where the parent has written "dear kernel please don't panic" is just lols
<IdleOne> hehe yup I liked that one also
<IdleOne> 28 is also very nice
<elky> 28 is a sign that her brother will make a good photographer
<maco> yes
<maco> that is a very nicely done photo
<IdleOne> Well whichever submission wins it is awesome that so many people got involved
<elky> yeah
<elky> i'm still grumpy at the dude who sent in a pic of his daughter with 2 friends in their pjs. a waiver for his kid, no waiver for the other kids.
<elky> just... argh
<elky> I just don't understand people like that.
<elky> is there some tool I can feed 30 photos to and have it make a grid of them? this is tedious...
<IdleOne> like a collage?
<elky> yeah
<IdleOne> Picasa for linux does it
<IdleOne> probably others too
<elky> as in, it'll make the images in to one single one?
<maco> fotowall according to apt-cache search
<maco> i mean, thats a package name for making collages
<IdleOne> elky: yes
<elky> E: Couldn't find package fotowall
<elky> i'm not on lucid though, is it a newish package?
<darkrose> looks like it's on getdeb
<elky> eww
<IdleOne> elky: it is in Universe
<IdleOne> Lucid not sure about karmic
<darkrose> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fotowall
<darkrose> just lucid by the looks of it
<IdleOne> <ubottu> Package fotowall does not exist in karmic
<elky> IdleOne, i'm on karmic, i found lucid frustrating enough on the netbook where the window controls favour overflowing windows. i'm not in a hurry to be infuriated for my entire work day yet
<maco> can try grabbing it from archive.ubuntu.com and see if itll install anyway
<elky> true
<elky> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-network (>= 4:4.6.0)
<elky> not so :(
<IdleOne> I got shot in the forehead at paintball yesterday :/
<IdleOne> wrong channel
<darkrose> elky: online tool? http://www.photovisi.com/
<elky> maco, want to make me a collage with http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/pics/thumbs/thumbs.tar.gz plzkthx? :)
<elky> ooh that might just work darkrose
<darkrose> :)
<elky> classy, it filters .JPG out.
<elky> thats just special
<maco> elky: how big?
<elky> maco, not much bigger than 500px wide if possible
<elky> otherwise blog will complain
<maco> :( it acts in inches and centimeters
<elky> i can resize, just make it a reasonable size
<elky> (and what the...?)
<maco> its thinking of print media
<maco> 96dpi...500px...ill tell it 5 inches
<maco> this program is great if you want to control placement/rotation just like on real paper, but it has no automated "just make 'em all fit, ok?!?!?!" mode
<elky> yeah, see this is what i want. apparently "metapixel" should do the same thing, but it consistently responds with the --help output no matter what I give it
<elky> (it's non-gooey)
<maco> yes i just tried the same thing
<elky> http://www.shapecollage.com/online/?cid=f8t5i13c is the closest i have got so far, but it's a bit haphazard
<maco> ya know, lemme see what digikam can do
<elky> i thought fspot could do stuff, but it's... useless :(
<maco> boo
<maco> kipi plugins cant do this so neither digikam nor gwenview is useful for it
<elky> fiiiiiine, i'll install rainbow borg on my 'puter :(
<elky> mean technology
<elky> if freaking javascript can do this stuff, how come real software cant? :(
<IdleOne> rainbow borg?
<elky> google
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> I use a very unscientific way of chosing what apps I use
<IdleOne> if it works for me I use it
<IdleOne> not always FOSS but it is what it is
<elky> well, we were trying to figure what matched that criteria
<nigelb> oh yay, akgraner is back :)
<elky> nigelb, go help  her with UWN :P
<darkrose> elky, still need that collage?
<nigelb> elky: I've done some blog post she can re-tweet
<nigelb> re-post
<akgraner> as long as it falls between the 9th and the 15 for this edition :-)
<elky> ok. i'm officially sold on picasa.
<maco> hehe
<IdleOne> elky: :)
<IdleOne> it works
<elky> i mean after it gave my hdd a coronary scouring out every single image file it contains, i have a mosaic in like 5 seconds
<IdleOne> that is all I have to say about it
<nigelb> wait, picasa for linux is out?
<IdleOne> been out
<nigelb> last time I had to something, I booted into windows to get it done and booted back
<elky> nigelb, mum has been using it for years, so yeah
<nigelb> I like photo of the girl with the blue T
<maco> they "ported" it...it depends on wine :P
<nigelb> she's so serious
<elky> nigelb, yeah, it's hard to prove she's using ubuntu though. she's one of the ones idleone was annoyed at
<IdleOne> lol I was not annoyed
<IdleOne> I was just saying in a non challant way that "I" thought the use of Ubuntu had to be evident
<nigelb> well, to be honest we can't judge that without an lsb_release
<nigelb> because any linux distro can be made to look like ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu
<elky> yeah, exactly
<elky> and to be honest this is about getting ubuntu[-women] visible. If a mac fanboi want's to sell hir soul to do so, then I'm not going to stop them :P
<nigelb> elky: +1 :)
<nigelb> awww, #25 looks even cuter
 * nigelb finished voted and confirmed.
<elky> ooookay... this is lol: http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=486
<elky> (look at the post id)
<nigelb> um, whats special about 486?
<nigelb> oooh, intel 486
<nigelb> my first computer was a 386 with win 95
<elky> nigelb, yah, the geeky number factor
<nigelb> elky: :)
<nigelb> ooh, uds pics are up :)
<nigelb> http://www.flickr.com/photos/54757453@N00/
<nigelb> I think amber was in the 'we're not going to take it'song.  Awesome :)
<Pendulum> the poster was
<elky> akgraner, did we decide a date to end the voting, can you remember? 28th is the announcing. Do we want a whole 10 days? If we ask jane for her fave and second fave, then we can really close it 27th. what do you think?
<akgraner> 27th 2359 UTC  sounds good to me
<elky> coolies
<elky> front page of wiki and front page of competition wiki namespace updated
<elky> oh cute, someone is really bad at hiding their recidivist voting
<elky> hint: if your full name is in all the addresses and they're all from the same IP, i'm going to notice
<AlanBell> a single absolute favourite is a bit harsh :-)
<elky> AlanBell, for you, yeah :P
<elky> which means you only +1 the girls and dont fave anyone else
<elky> but meh
<AlanBell> meh indeed, I voted for all those I liked (and felt met the brief)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://women.ubuntu.com | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: TBD | World Play Day Competition! Vote Now! http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/ | UDS session Friday, 08:00 UTC in #ubuntu-uds-flamboyant
<czajkowski> aloha
<elky> Hmm... what linux video editing stuff lets you add text?
<nigelb> elky: hardway kdenlive but interace is confusing
<nigelb> harder way, do the text part on gimp
<elky> i had a poke ad kdenlive
<elky> i have the montage part, but i cant find the text in it
<elky> i want the text to do stuff, like move
<elky> separate from the photo
<elky> because i like to make things harder.
<nigelb> can you set it as transparent and make that picture to move?
<elky> I was kind of hoping to avoid adding another 30 image files to the equation
 * nigelb doesn't have much idea :(
<nigelb> most of my editing I've done in adobe premiere
<nigelb> elky: oh, wait, you're making a video for the competition?
<elky> Yeah, for a voting reminder in a few days
<nigelb> hm, my crazy ideas seem to be not *that* crazy.. hehe
<elky> kdenlive does make it really easy to montage photos though, for real
<darkrose> could you just make an animation in gimp?
<elky> but it kept erroring out saving ogg
<elky> darkrose, i could, but it'd ruin the photo quality of the pics
<nigelb> elky: try one of the proprietary files and then convert tht to ogg?
<elky> And take an eternity
<elky> nigelb, yeah, i did. but it still doesn't fix the text issue
<nigelb> well, better than nothing :D
<darkrose> k, I just have a gimp adiction :)
<elky> darkrose, oh, i understand. you and akk can go off in your gimp addiction corner when she next shows up :P
<nigelb> haha
<darkrose> hehe ok
<elky> shes in -women now, actually
<nigelb> whatever you talk about, there's always somone who knows exactly what you're talking about :D
<elky> someone needs to find me 2:19 of appropriate CC music to steal for this
<nigelb> elky: um, ask akgraner to play something on the guitar for you? :D
<nigelb> elky: this might help http://creativecommons.org/legalmusicforvideos
<akgraner> what kind of music - I'll ask Becca to play and record something
<elky> akgraner, something that fits with the video
<elky> really have no idea what
<AlanBell> twisted sister?
<nigelb> http://dig.ccmixter.org/music_for_film_and_video
<AlanBell> perhaps not
<nigelb> elky: ^
<darkrose> something from freeloops do the job?
<nigelb> wow, the music on that site is pretty cool
<nigelb> elky: Try out 'See you later' from the site I liked above
<akgraner> I'll pop back in  - in a few back to UWN :-)
<nigelb> oops, should have written amber instead of her nick. iForgot
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> :-) no worries
<elky> nigelb, hmm, stuff on there is a bit... um... not of relevant generation to the kids?
<elky> was kinda hoping for something a bit happy and cute
<nigelb> elky: we'll have to go through every song
<elky> yeah
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_75rGr5vENs :D I'm loving this song
<nigelb> czajkowski: I listen to it every day
<darkrose> "happy and cute" now I've that Barny song in my head :(
<nigelb> elky: http://dig.ccmixter.org/music_for_film_and_video?offset=20 'silence awaits' ?
<nigelb> nooo
<nigelb> that too ends up as slightly rock :/
<Pendulum> nigelb: we (as in czajkowski and I) listened to it more than that. just about every morning she put it on after getting up
<nigelb> Pendulum: same here
<nigelb> also whenever I was bored during sessions
<elky> freaky mdz head
<nigelb> when I was sleepy, I was listening to jono and jorge singing titanic
<elky> that's all i can think now. freaky mdz head THAT MOVES
<czajkowski> Pendulum: great way to wake up :)
<nigelb> elky: haha
<nigelb> czajkowski: no need of alarm
<czajkowski> nigelb: nope myself and Pendulum woke up without alarm
<nigelb> czajkowski: even on the day after allstars?
<nigelb> well, you may not have slept at all, that doesn't count
<elky> nigelb, well you got the sweet bit, but it's a bit sad sounding
<darkrose> http://www.archive.org/details/ChildrenSongsVol1 ?
<czajkowski> nigelb: nope woke at 6:15am
<czajkowski> alarm was set fpr 6:45
<nigelb> czajkowski: WOW!
<nigelb> elky: http://www.jamendo.com/en/?p=tags is better
<Pendulum> czajkowski: true to form my body knew what time it was and I was up at 6 this morning without an alarm
<czajkowski> Pendulum: aye likewise
<nigelb> elky: it lets you select what type of music you want, YMMV though
<nigelb> elky: http://www.jamendo.com/en/?m=player&url=album%2F37705 I like :)
<nigelb> http://www.jamendo.com/en/?m=player&url=album%2F44759 - this sounds good too
 * nigelb really goes to sleep
<elky> There were 58 voters registered and 46 vote sets were validated by email tokens. <-- already ... compared to last time --> There were 70 voters registered and 55 vote sets were validated by email tokens.
<pleia2> nice :)
<pleia2> people like pictures
<elky> a lot quicker than reading a heap of text, yeah
<czajkowski> pleia2: you made it back :D
<pleia2> czajkowski: thanks! you too
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> been chilling all day long
<pleia2> had a flight delay and then a nervous wait through standby on a connecting flight since I missed mine, but all is well
<pleia2> darn ash clouds :)
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> our airports are all shut again
<elky> in 6.5hrs we have now exceeded the IWD voters.
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-05-10
<cheri703-mobile> Highvoltage we have one more taxi seat
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-05-12
<pleia2> meeting at UDS is at 10:00 UTC today
<pleia2> pretty much covering what we discussed at the last meeting here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20110421
<pleia2> but it's also a nice opportunity to get input from women who are here and don't usually attend our stuff online :)
<maco> wahhhh uds people shouldn't already be awake when i havent gone to sleep yet
<maco> (release day at work = stay up late to get it done)
<maco> g'night
<pleia2> night maco
<pleia2> and yeah, UDS at UTC+2 is interesting :)
<hypatia> meeting is at 12 budapest time, right?
<hypatia> or is it now
 * hypatia pings pleia2 
<pleia2> hypatia: 12
<hypatia> yeah just found it in the Guidebook
<hypatia> <3 guidebook
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-05-07
<Deindre> Hi!
<Deindre> Pendulum: ping :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-05-11
<^__^> hi
<JanC> oi!
<^__^> ^_^
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-05-10
<Pendulum> I may have missed this, but has there been any feedback on how the trial of moderating non-list member posts is going?
<IdleOne> Now that you mention it I don't think I have seen any posts to the ML in a lil bit
<IdleOne> possible I missed them though
<belkinsa> I think it just died and svaksha_ is not letting us to it.
<JanC> moderation for non-members should only affect non-members
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-05-11
<Pendulum> JanC: I'm just curious on if keeping up with reviewing the spam is going well or if it's problematic. Jamfish doesn't seem to be around, though (since she did change the list over so that it would be moderated AFAIK).
<Pendulum> It was just a thought yesterday to ask. I'll send an e-mail to the list asking.
<belkinsa> I still think it should be moded by the elected leaders of the team...
<IdleOne> +1
<IdleOne> the team leaders can assign more moderators if needed.
<valorie> belkinsa: why?
<valorie> putting another job to the leaders?
<valorie> list admin team should work with the leadership team, IMO
<valorie> just like irc chanops, it's a specialized skill
<valorie> or website building
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-05-06
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22475/community-1505-ubuntu-women-1510-blueprint/
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22475/community-1505-ubuntu-women-1510-blueprint/ in  #ubuntu-uos-community
<belkinsa> Meeting in 20 minutes (http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22475/community-1505-ubuntu-women-1510-blueprint/) in  #ubuntu-uos-community
<belkinsa> Meeting in 10 minutes (http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22475/community-1505-ubuntu-women-1510-blueprint/) in  #ubuntu-uos-community
#ubuntu-women-project 2016-05-10
<amani_glugcal> Meeting starts in 45 min
<amani_glugcal> ping
<amani_glugcal> Meeting starts in 3 Min
<amani_glugcal> #startmeeting Event Plans, Future Plans, Future Activities ...
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 10 18:00:25 2016 UTC.  The chair is amani_glugcal. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: TBA | Event Plans, Future Plans, Future Activities ... Meeting | Current topic:
<amani_glugcal> Hello All
<Mikaela> o/
<amani_glugcal> Who all are present
<amani_glugcal> ?
<rebeka> Hello
<amani_glugcal> Welcome Rebeka
<amani_glugcal> Welcome all!
<amani_glugcal> #chair amani_glugcal
<meetingology> Current chairs: amani_glugcal
<amani_glugcal> #topic local events with Fedora
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: TBA | Event Plans, Future Plans, Future Activities ... Meeting | Current topic: local events with Fedora
<amani_glugcal> As of now we have one joint event with Fedora (in Kolkata) ... is anybody planning more?
<amani_glugcal> Reference: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/WWFS-FWD'2016
<amani_glugcal> The Kolkata event plans are going  fine.... funding is under discussion elsewhere
<amani_glugcal> any questions?
<amani_glugcal> OK, moving to next topic
<amani_glugcal> #topic Future Plans
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: TBA | Event Plans, Future Plans, Future Activities ... Meeting | Current topic: Future Plans
<amani_glugcal> I think the only way forward is through more pro-active collaborations with diverse organizations
<Mikaela> It would benefit multiple organizations and possibly work better than working alone
<amani_glugcal> Yes, we know LoCos have not proved to be sustainable because of policies and sticking to a narrow base
<amani_glugcal> Fedora tends to concentrate more on college students
<amani_glugcal> that approach is not sustainable
<amani_glugcal> We have discussed most of UW problems before
<amani_glugcal> Collaborative software and field projects are important
<amani_glugcal> What can you think of?
<amani_glugcal> I think ecology intersection FOSS efforts never took off
<amani_glugcal> Diversity intersection UW has been relatively better
<amani_glugcal> A few high impact scientific s/w are missing .... ones that are AI enhanced (like automatic article writers)
<amani_glugcal> knowledge related Projects: I have mentioned before
<amani_glugcal> any new suggestions?
<amani_glugcal> I will make a list of things in addition to new ones for our future
<amani_glugcal> #action A Mani to make a detailed list of future project plans for improving sustainability of UW
<meetingology> ACTION: A Mani to make a detailed list of future project plans for improving sustainability of UW
<amani_glugcal> Shall we move to next topic?
<amani_glugcal> #topic open session
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: TBA | Event Plans, Future Plans, Future Activities ... Meeting | Current topic: open session
<amani_glugcal> Please come forward with your questions/subtopics/suggestions
<Mikaela> I guess so
<amani_glugcal> Questions?
<Mikaela> oh, sorry, I lissed that line, ai have one
<amani_glugcal> yes, please
<Mikaela> would it make any sense to also start Telegram group which could be bridged to IRC? Antergos has attracted some new people to real time support that way and Ubuntu LGBT* also has a group. It has lesser learning curve than IRC and doesn't need bouncers/terminal multiplexers or anything else than phone number (not shown to anyone) and supported platform (FOSS client and I don't know any platform
<Mikaela> that didn't have some kind of client).
<amani_glugcal> sure
<amani_glugcal> I do know lot of lgbt people who are not that competent with s/w
<amani_glugcal> so how do you plan to go about it?
<Mikaela> I run bot for Antergos/Antergos ops/personal channel and if needed could run one for UW, but I won't do it without more people giving permission
<amani_glugcal> yes, that makes sense... the community team should look into this
<amani_glugcal> post to community team mailing list
<amani_glugcal> OK?
<Mikaela> I am scared of mailing lists and I cannot until tomorrow :(
<amani_glugcal> Be brave Mikaela... there are few people on the list ...it is not a dark lonely place :)
<amani_glugcal> #action Makaela to post to Community Team ML on Telegram Group Plans
<meetingology> ACTION: Makaela to post to Community Team ML on Telegram Group Plans
<MarkDude> +1 for Telegram to IRC (/me would like to know some details on it later if possible.)
<Mikaela> MarkDude: #teleirc is the software making that possible and you find it from freenode as one running example
<amani_glugcal> any other questions/suggestions/...
<amani_glugcal> ?
<amani_glugcal> We have about 6 mins left
<MarkDude> As to amani_glugcal 's event, /me is following up in asking for funding and/or support on Fedora side
<Mikaela> and ESC SF1 starts in five minutes and takes people
<amani_glugcal> Thanks MarkDude
<MarkDude> As to LBGT groups, just let folks know if they want allies or members :)
<Mikaela> MarkDude: allies are welcome and the TG group has some of them, it doesn't have IRC bridge though
<amani_glugcal> Getting LGBT groups interested in s/w projects is one thing I am working on
<Mikaela> I mentioned this meeting (at the start) at that and AW, but I should have done it earlier
 * Mikaela disappears to Eurovision semifinal now
<amani_glugcal> we have one minute left
<MarkDude> +1 whether its as an ally or a member of the groups (depending on their mission.) More voices to represent the plurality we live in
<amani_glugcal> Thanks, Thanks everybody for attending
<amani_glugcal> Have a nice time
<amani_glugcal> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: TBA
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 10 19:01:36 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2016/ubuntu-women-project.2016-05-10-18.00.moin.txt
#ubuntu-women-project 2016-05-12
<brushdemon> ;)
#ubuntu-women-project 2018-05-08
<Alec> It's very quiet in here
<Alec> "" for #ubuntu-women-project
<Alec> "" for #ubuntu-women (tab fail)
